# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Somes questions about the peachy

## NanoH

Hi

I am very happy to see a new approach of the 3D printing. However, I have some questions about the printing itself:

- In the presentation video, the laser is only drawing the outline of the objects, so I am wondering if the peachy allow to print "filled" objects.

- How the peachy can detect the exact z height of the resin, regardless of the size of the container?

- Do they consider that more the resin get close to the source, more the layer will be drawed "small" ?

thank you

----------


## prototrout

I have one definite answer for you and two educated guesses.

1) Yes it can. On the specs page they talk about (the comparative price of) both hollow and solid prints.

2) I'm not sure but I assume you have to tell the software about the container's shape. I'm hopeful that the "scanning" mode will be useful for automatically determining this.

3) The software will almost certainly take this into account.

----------


## NanoH

Thank you for your answer. I am wondering how i will survive until august 2014..

----------


## Marcus

I am sure you will need to enter the container dimensions and calibrate the whole thing via software :-)
As with other methods, a slicing software will create the tool path, usualy first the outlines, then the infill pattern will be drawn/extruded;
I am sure a lot of things will be adressed, and thanks to open source, there can be forks, mods and plugins of/for the official development...

Exciting times!

----------

